# Dumb Controller Question



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

If you keep the transmission you can just put the car into reverse gear. To do it electrically, you could buy an expensive reversing contactor.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

> I was thinking of buying a Kelly KDH14500B. Anyone used these?


Whats it going into? If its a car, then you might want to think about higher current, 400A on a kelly is 180A continuous. If you want 400, then go for double that peak current.



> My engineer pal will kill me for asking this but anywho, the controller has regen but no revrse function, what does this mean exactly. How is reversing achieved?


Regen only works with PMDC motors. If its going into a car, I doubt you'll find a readily available PMDC motor that would push a car. Series wound motors do not give regen easily, and not with this controller.


----------



## dmn (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks guys for the responses. Yep its a car, this particular controller is a 500amp, 200amp continuous. You think it will struggle? (car weight est at 3,000lbs)


----------



## bblocher (Jul 30, 2008)

Unless you're only doing slower (35-45mph) city driving this isn't enough power.


----------



## EVfun (Mar 14, 2010)

What is the voltage? If you are running at the max 144 volts (that is what I found looking up the number) then you should be OK. I don't see good things about them online, perhaps you should pull back from max voltage 10% or so. 

I've seen many 2500 lb. EVs powered by 120 volt, 400 amp Curtis 1221 controllers. These only pass 150 amps continuous. Mine never overheats, but them my EV with the 1221 only weighs 1420 lb. 

Do remember that horse power is volts time amps divided by 746 and somewhat less still, because motors aren't 100% efficient and battery voltage sags under load. In other words, will you be satisfied with the performance of about 65 horsepower pushing a 3000 lb. car?


----------

